# February Photo Contest



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a wonderful theme.....

MY Nitro. ..
My :--heart: belongs to my Mommy...


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite treasures, a kiss between my daughter and our sweet Maddie. ❤
I still miss her every day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Who needs a warm Blanket when you have Goldens to keep you warm and cozy


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Penny and Luna showing a little love this VDAY!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*A* *KISS from a special one....  *


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm lost. What's the theme ?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Megora--- LOVE the picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer is such a cuddle bug, I couldn't not enter this. Here he is 'helping' mommy study for finals in December.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage loves Liam!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> I'm lost. What's the theme ??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*"My Golden Valentine"*. Photos of our Goldens giving us love: hugs, kisses, snuggles, etc.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Romeo Loves Nellie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Not great quality... but here's my Woo!!

It's a bad cell phone picture because I was laying on the couch napping and when I woke up and looked over, he was laying like that on his own free will.

Love him!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

shellbug said:


> i'm lost. What's the theme ??
> 
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


 "my golden valentine"


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's Finley with her favorite little one!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

*My Christmas Kiss*

After all the doggy presents were open, my youngest golden (Riley) jumped up on the couch and gave me a kiss.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Puppy Tukker giving Reese kisses in the pool


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Couldn't resist showing Lacey again with her "I Love You" toy, perfect for Valentine's Day:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

A litter of love!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The look of love...


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

This is what I woke up to one Saturday morning. Makes for a great start to the day!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Big sis is a must kiss:


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

My pittie girl laying next to one of her best friend at the park.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My Sweet Valentine x


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Asia and her boyfriend Briggs stealing a Valentines kiss.*


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

My sweetest Valentine, Murphy!!


----------



## TheWetNoseClub (Feb 21, 2014)

I just love all of these faces, it is so hard to pick one when they are all such beautiful babies! Goldens are the best!!


----------

